
Ask HN: Mobile workstation class laptop without full number keypad included - akulbe
I used to have a ThinkPad W530. It was a glorious machine. Its successor, the W540 has a full number pad on the right side of the keyboard. Because of this, the trackpad isn&#x27;t centered, but skewed to the left.<p>This is a horrible design decision, in my opinion, and very common now.<p>I&#x27;d like to get a laptop that&#x27;ll take 32GB of RAM (preferably 64GB)<p>The &quot;P&quot; series ThinkPads go to 64, but that number pad. UGH.
======
brudgers
"Workstation" is pretty ambiguous. Besides the numberpad, what performance
bottle neck needs to be addressed that isn't addressed by current generation
i7 processors, ssd, and 32gb of RAM?

Or by a used 530?

